

Google and blogs: “Shit.” - kanamekun
http://www.marco.org/2015/02/16/google-and-blogs-shit

======
Touche
> Everyone’s spending increasingly more consumption time dicking around in
> apps and snacking on bite-sized social content instead of browsing websites
> and searching Google.

True, but Google makes it very hard to find interesting websites. Search for
just about any given topic and finding a website from an enthusiast and not a
corporate entity is like searching for a needle in a haystack. The indie web
might exist but it's buried under a pile of SEO garbage.

------
lazyant
I've had a blog since 1999 and it was the #1 google result for my name, now
it's at the bottom of the first page and the first results are from people
sharing the name from IMDB, LinkedIn, Facebook and Twitter.

~~~
VOYD
By design. Plus recall google got slapped for highlighting blogs with their
own adwords service attached.

~~~
lazyant
I know they are doing it on purpose although it doesn't seem like a good
algorithm to me. (Also I never had any ads on my blog).

